# What is A Tactful Way to Ask for an Extra Tip?



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Alright, I want to get into a new topic. Let’s say you are delivering hot food (or perhaps grocetied) andcyou go out of your way to deliver good nutritious hot food or perhaps groceries in a quick manet.

Msybe the westher is bad. Msybe you gad heavy trafficz.Maybe you were in a dsngrtous area. Mayve you we’re delivering late night to someome who didn’t want to drive.
Whst do you honestly think is fsir?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Alright, I want to get into a new topic. Let’s say you are delivering hot food (or perhaps grocetied) andcyou go out of your way to deliver good nutritious hot food or perhaps groceries in a quick manet.
> 
> Msybe the westher is bad. Msybe you gad heavy trafficz.Maybe you were in a dsngrtous area. Mayve you we’re delivering late night to someome who didn’t want to drive.
> Whst do you honestly think is fsir?


Sorry- in hospital with COVIDz. It is HARD to type with bandage on hand and such a TINY keyboards.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"What is A Tactful Way to Ask for an Extra Tip?"*


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

By the way it REALLY SUCKS spending both Christmas and New Years Day in the hospital getting oxygen in isolation! I feel a bit like an astronaut…


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> By the way it REALLY SUCKS spending both Christmas and New Years Day in the hospital getting oxygen in isolation! I feel a bit like an astronaut…


Damn dude. That's a long time to be in the hospital. You going to be okay?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I feel like I’m gonna be fine. Just gotta be patient, which is DIFFICULT for me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Alright, I want to get into a new topic. Let’s say you are delivering hot food (or perhaps grocetied) andcyou go out of your way to deliver good nutritious hot food or perhaps groceries in a quick manet.
> 
> Msybe the westher is bad. Msybe you gad heavy trafficz.Maybe you were in a dsngrtous area. Mayve you we’re delivering late night to someome who didn’t want to drive.
> Whst do you honestly think is fsir?












When my Yorkie is hungry, he looks at me. I mean, he LOOKS at me
He will sit or lay down at my feet and stare.
No blink, no glance away. 
I timed him once while I was watching TV. He stared at me for twenty minutes without moving.
Black little beady, unblinking eyes are distracting.
He has me trained better than I have him trained









I'm hungry, dammit.

.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> When my Yorkie is hungry, he looks at me. I mean, he LOOKS at me


My mother raised Standard Poodles. These are full sized dogs with a full throated bark. These are not the inbred, nasty little things that leave no doubt in your mind why they manufacture target shot. They are full sized, nicely dispositioned dogs that are intelligent. In fact, only the Border Collie is smarter than the Standard Poodle.

My mother's Grande Dame was smarter than your average Standard. She could tell the can of dog food from the other cans in the cabinet. We had cabinets that did not have catches. She could pry open the cabinet with her muzzle, stick her nose into that dark cabinet, pick up a can of dog food in her mouth and bring it to you. If you ignored her, she poked you with it. If you still ignored her, she dropped it on your foot.

"Are you hungry, Josephine?" (in reality, there never was even ONE moment when Josephine was not hungry, unless she was ill)

It was the same when the water bowl was empty. It was a metal water bowl. She used to pick up that, bring it to you and poke you with it. If you ignored her, she dropped it on your foot.

"Do you want a drink, Josephine?"


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I wish you a speedy recovery.


Ditto that!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> My mother raised Standard Poodles. These are full sized dogs with a full throated bark. These are not the inbred, nasty little things that leave no doubt in your mind why they manufacture target shot. They are full sized, nicely dispositioned dogs that are intelligent. In fact, only the Border Collie is smarter than the Standard Poodle.
> 
> My mother's Grande Dame was smarter than your average Standard. She could tell the can of dog food from the other cans in the cabinet. We had cabinets that did not have catches. She could pry open the cabinet with her muzzle, stick her nose into that dark cabinet, pick up a can of dog food in her mouth and bring it to you. If you ignored her, she poked you with it. If you still ignored her, she dropped it on your foot.
> 
> ...


I know that Standard Poodles are amazing animals. They were originally bred in China as watch dogs. 
I owned a Border Collie once, a retired ranch herd dog. He was smarter than most people.

Our Yorkie is as dumb as a rock. They were bred as ratters in the coal mines of Yorkshire, England. Fast as a bullet. If he doesn't want to be touched - good luck catching him. But, I like the Terrier attitude. He has heart. And tries real hard with the limited brain he has to please the family. We just have to remember that, if you teach him something new ... he will forget something that you thought he learned years ago. Kind of like the old hard drives ... when they got full they'd overwrite something else - so you never knew what you were losing by trying to overfill it.

There are very few breeds I don't like. There's a few, but not very many.

.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Hope you feel better. As for a tactful way to ask for a better tip, I dont think its possible. You most likley wont come off looking good. 

Thats why you should only take trips where you are taken care of up front (I gamble on DD trips sometimes but thats another story). 

All this "tipping is extra, if you do a good a good job" crap that people post here is nonsense when it comes to delivery and wont pay your rent or put food on your table.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mch said:


> You most likley wont come off looking good.


Ya know, for what it's worth ... I've never been too concerned about 'looking good'. If people don't like UB for who he is, just keep moving. I'll sleep just fine knowing that.
Result is that people who know me either love me or hate me. Very few are like "Meh, yea, he's ok." LoL.
It's either "He's a great person'' or, "He's an ass hole."
Funny thing is ... they both right.
Good thing is -- they get to choose. I have told more than one "Ok. Look. Good guy UB just left the building. YOU conjured up ass hole UB. YOU did that."


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know, for what it's worth ... I've never been too concerned about 'looking good'. If people don't like UB for who he is, just keep moving. I'll sleep just fine knowing that.
> Result is that people who know me either love me or hate me. Very few are like "Meh, yea, he's ok." LoL.
> It's either "He's a great person'' or, "He's an ass hole."
> Funny thing is ... they both right.
> Good thing is -- they get to choose. I have told more than one "Ok. Look. Good guy UB just left the building. YOU conjured up ass hole UB. YOU did that."


When I say "not coming off looking good" Im talking about not looking good to the person you are trying to get an extra tip out of. So most likely it's not gonna work. So you are better off taking the order that takes care of you upfront.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mch said:


> When I say "not coming off looking good" Im talking about not looking good to the person you are trying to get an extra tip out of. So most likely it's not gonna work. So you are better off taking the order that takes care of you upfront.


Agree. But sometimes ...
I had a 20 something in the car once A waiter.
Told me he didn't carry cash, never had it.
I said, "Yea. I can see that. At the end of your shift you probly have NO cash on you eh?"
He just looked at me funny.

As he was exiting I stopped him and handed him a dollar bill. "When you take your uber home tonite, give this to the driver. It will make YOU feel better than it makes him. Try it." He was very surprised. He mumbled something about "oh you don't have to". I said, "Yes I do. It's the way I was raised. Manners.''
No tip.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

mch said:


> . So you are better off taking the order that takes care of you upfront.


Until you get tip baited.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Until you get tip baited.


Tip baiting rarely happens.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You're in the hospital with Covid, and you're worrying about extra tips???
Anyway, get well soon and don't forget to tip your nurses.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Alright, I want to get into a new topic. Let’s say you are delivering hot food (or perhaps grocetied) andcyou go out of your way to deliver good nutritious hot food or perhaps groceries in a quick manet.
> 
> Msybe the westher is bad. Msybe you gad heavy trafficz.Maybe you were in a dsngrtous area. Mayve you we’re delivering late night to someome who didn’t want to drive.
> Whst do you honestly think is fsir?


THERE IS NO WAY TO ASK. That is the nature of tipping. If you DECIDED to work in those areas, conditions, etc, you did it knowing that you may or may not get any tips. ESPECIALLY IN BAD NEIGHBORHOODS, where they RARELY tip. GO WORK ELSEWHERE DOING SOMETHING ELSE. You have lost all logic.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I know that Standard Poodles are amazing animals. They were originally bred in China as watch dogs.


The Franks used them as both hunting and herding dogs. Very few breeds can both hunt and work. They were especially good at hunting water animals or retrieving birds downed in the water. 

As you are a California resident, you know about birds' getting drunk on pyracantha berries. Further, you would be aware of the glass sided Eichler houses in the San Francisco Bay Area, especially in Santa Clara County. When the drunken birds used to fly into the side of my parents; house, of course, they got knocked out and fell to the ground. If Josephine found one before he came to, she used to pick it up in her mouth and present it to one of us. That retriever instinct is bred into them.

They do make good watch dogs, as well. They make sure that you know when someone is approaching the property. When we got older and had cars, Josephine could tell the sound of our cars. She got the most excited at my mother's car. My DeSoto was a close second. My sister's Toyota was right behind me. The others just fell into line. If I asked her if she wanted to go for a ride, she got more excited than if anyone else asked her. Mine is a convertible. She loved riding with the top down. If she got into the car and the top was up, she used to look at the top, look at me, look at the top, look at me, thump her tail, look at me, thump her tail, look at the top. If it were cold or raining, the top, of course, could not come down.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Alright, I want to get into a new topic. Let’s say you are delivering hot food (or perhaps grocetied) andcyou go out of your way to deliver good nutritious hot food or perhaps groceries in a quick manet.
> 
> Msybe the westher is bad. Msybe you gad heavy trafficz.Maybe you were in a dsngrtous area. Mayve you we’re delivering late night to someome who didn’t want to drive.
> Whst do you honestly think is fsir?


Never, Asking or soliciting for tips is tacky, 

It took me a long time to get used to Baristas and their tip jars. For years, the only persons with tip jars were bartenders ( and the jar was behind the bartender ) and piano players.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Since you are discussing dog breeds, I will add my 2 cents.
The best, most loving, loyal dog breed in the world, without a doubt, is a purebred mutt you collect off the street.
I had one, and it broke my heart when he died.
I don't think I will be able to adopt a dog ever again.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Until you get tip baited.


So rare.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> Never, Asking or soliciting for tips is tacky,
> 
> It took me a long time to get used to Baristas and their tip jars. For years, the only persons with tip jars were bartenders ( and the jar was behind the bartender ) and piano players.


Now they're everywhere.

Basically every place you would pay for carry out food, even donut shops.

I typically don't tip for carry out.

At a donut shop, at most im tipping the change if it's small coins. Not quarters, those are real money.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> So rare.





mch said:


> Tip baiting rarely happens.



Every 3rd post on Del. I see complains about tip baiting, so that's not the impression I get. Besides knowing how many paxholes there are, it wouldn't surprise me if lotsa them do it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Every 3rd post on Del. I see complains about tip baiting, so that's not the impression I get. Besides knowing how many paxholes there are, it wouldn't surprise me if lotsa them do it.


It's prolly regional.
We all have different experiences. Doesn't mean anyone is 'wrong'. It just means that people in Boston are different than people in Dallas.

.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Every 3rd post on Del. I see complains about tip baiting, so that's not the impression I get. Besides knowing how many paxholes there are, it wouldn't surprise me if lotsa them do it.


Is it the same people getting tip baited over and over? If so they need to think about switching up their strategy.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Every 3rd post on Del. I see complains about tip baiting, so that's not the impression I get. Besides knowing how many paxholes there are, it wouldn't surprise me if lotsa them do it.


I mean, out of several thousand deliveries, I've only noticed it 4 or 5 times, tops.

Thats on Eats, though, so not sure about other platforms.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Alright, I want to get into a new topic. Let’s say you are delivering hot food (or perhaps grocetied) andcyou go out of your way to deliver good nutritious hot food or perhaps groceries in a quick manet.
> 
> Msybe the westher is bad. Msybe you gad heavy trafficz.Maybe you were in a dsngrtous area. Mayve you we’re delivering late night to someome who didn’t want to drive.
> Whst do you honestly think is fsir?


There is not tactful way because it's tacky. If you say I'm at the drive thru and sorry the wait is like 20 minutes but I will try to get the food ASAP some may add an extra tip. 

All the scenarios you describe are not above and beyond, people know it's late or bad weather they don't care.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You might have someone of your acquaintance ask you to lend him twenty dollars. You lend it to him and never see him again. In the case of some people, that twenty dollars is well spent


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

biggest problem with this job. it lives in most of our heads. driving or not. get better first . cleanse your head...like now , i am having coffee reading this. no offense. but its uber related= waste of time..


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Out of the hospital after 22 days in a COVID visit, I experienced something called hospital delirium.

I didn’t have either Christmas or New Year’s. I had no click and it was difficult to get food.

There was no clock and an obstructed view from a small window.

I was given a drug that I had a 36-hour very intense. reactionFood initially didn’t taste well at all. I feel fine now and appeared to have totally gone off the deep end. I even tried calling 911. I was literally worried about things like food being spiked.

Friday was a very normal day and then Sunday has an explosion.

Now I can back to normal life!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Out of the hospital after 22 days in a COVID visit, I experienced something called hospital delirium.
> 
> I didn’t have either Christmas or New Year’s. I had no click and it was difficult to get food.
> 
> ...


Glad you're back safe and sound!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Alright, I want to get into a new topic. Let’s say you are delivering hot food (or perhaps grocetied) andcyou go out of your way to deliver good nutritious hot food or perhaps groceries in a quick manet.
> 
> Msybe the westher is bad. Msybe you gad heavy trafficz.Maybe you were in a dsngrtous area. Mayve you we’re delivering late night to someome who didn’t want to drive.
> Whst do you honestly think is fsir?


Print some stickers to attach to your orders, something like drivers work for tips or don't forget to tip your driver. Come up with something clever and let us know if you think it works.


----------

